# Wekiva on Fly 5/3



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Got out of work in time to put the boat in the water. I brought only the fly rod to try and gave it a go. Well it turns out there are a lot more trees and overhanging branches on the Wekiva then the St. Marys. I snagged more trees in 2 hours on the Wekiva then I did all weekend on the St. Marys. [smiley=angry.gif] Ended up with 4 fish. The Red Breast was one of the best looking fresh water fish I have ever caught. Also ran into Bigfish. It was good to see you bud. Thanks for the beer.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Awesome!!!! Must be a good time to fish out there! where's my beer!? 

BTW, what fly lure did u use for panfish? call me if u going to wekiva again.........


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

Look at that red belly!! That's a pretty one. The snags can be maddening, but just keep telling yourself that it only makes you better.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is the fly. I will text you next time I am out there.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

thems fryin' size right there.  That 2nd one looks like a big ole shellcracker to me. Musta been a blast on that 4wt. 

As far as the snags, I know your just getting started with this fly fishing stuff, so do some research on roll casting. I'll try to find something decent online if I can. But learning to roll cast can really help with those tight little creeks and stuff where back casting just isn't possible all the time. Its a little difficult with sinking fly's but doable with practice. Little poppers and rubber spider type stuff is a lot easier. 

great job though, small water panfishing with a flyrod is one of my favorite things. After 2 trips it looks like you pretty much have it figured out.  I'm suprised you haven't nailed a nice bass yet too. Maybe switch up to a little Gaines popper next time. They'll usually draw strikes from both bass and panfish. 

Here's an older pic of a bluegill that hit a man size deer-hair bass bug.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Muh buddy of mine just called me today that he went to st. Johns river in hontoon landing marina area and he caught over 40 bluegullllsss. Enough to have a fishfry! So I'm considered going over there with my cheapo flyrod with live cricket for a fun of it this weekend. Hell with work, I can live with missing a day of behind of work.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Muh buddy of mine just called me today that he went to st. Johns river in hontoon landing marina area and he caught over 40 bluegullllsss. Enough to have a fishfry! So I'm considered going over there with my cheapo flyrod with live cricket for a fun of it this weekend. Hell with work, I can live with missing a day of behind of work.



live crikets fer bluegills! now thats some real cracker fishin' there.


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice job Tom.  I picked up a couple of bream buster poles we saw on the St. Mary's.  I think they'll be perfect for Oostanaula River.    I've driven past this river and it looks promising...see map link below.  Provided the weather cooperates I hope to make a run up there this weekend.
Ga Noer's...anyone familiar with this one?

https://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/assets/documents/Oostanaula_Map.pdf


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Pretty fish Tom. you have more patience than me with that fly rod :-/
The tarpon are in the Chasshowitzka now, i know its a long drive for you but sure would be fun
on a fly.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Pretty fish Tom. you have more patience than me with that fly rod :-/
> The tarpon are in the Chasshowitzka now, i know its a long drive for you but sure would be fun
> on a fly.


Thanks for all of the positive feedback everyone. Its been fun trying something new. Fly fishing is new challenge and its got me more pumped than ever to get back out on the water. I have been having a lot of fun paying attention to what insects are in season and then trying to duplicate them on a hook. So far its been deer flies and love bugs. ;D

Windsplitter, I am ready to take you up on your offer any time. Let me know what I need to bring and I will come down with a case of the 24 flu bug and call into work ;D.


----------

